# 2004 Leftovers



## superdave01 (Mar 3, 2005)

Hey guys, found a black on black 2004 at a dealer here in Northern California and he has 6 2004's. Quoted me the black one for $25,600 over the internet without any hassle. Can they be had for less than that? Can't find any incentives from the factory on the 04's. What gives. What's a rock bottom price for a new 04?? Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## JUSGTO (Feb 22, 2005)

I WENT TO A DEALER LAST WEEKEND AND HE HAD A RED ONE, AND SAID IT WOULD BE AROUND THE SAME PRICE U QOUTED, BUT I THINK THERE IS SOMETHING ON THAT ONE. I CUT HIM OFF BEFORE HE COULD FINISH BECAUSE I WANTED THE 05 SORRY


----------



## dctex99 (Dec 24, 2004)

*$8,000 is normal discount now*



JUSGTO said:


> I WENT TO A DEALER LAST WEEKEND AND HE HAD A RED ONE, AND SAID IT WOULD BE AROUND THE SAME PRICE U QOUTED, BUT I THINK THERE IS SOMETHING ON THAT ONE. I CUT HIM OFF BEFORE HE COULD FINISH BECAUSE I WANTED THE 05 SORRY


I am in Southern California;;8k off of MSRP is normal; they got 5 k from GM< and than down to invoice and maybe into holdback to get rid of them..If you want a big choice; John Hine Pontiac in San Diego!!!


----------



## superdave01 (Mar 3, 2005)

*2004 Gto*

Thanks for the reply. They say invoice is 31,797 and they wanna let it go for 25,767. That's a $9k drop from MSPR. Sounds good, but its gonna be 2 years old soon. Maybe I should wait for a 2006??!! Or get the 04 and put a blower on it and have 475HP??!! Decisions, decisions.


----------



## jetix (Jan 24, 2005)

Any amount over $23,900 + TT&L sounds high to me.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Sounds like 300 under invoice less the 5k frm gm less the 1k for inventory over 120 days.

negotiate, you have nothing to lose.


----------



## tiresmoker (Feb 11, 2005)

*Why O5*

THE 05'S AREN'T THAT MUCH QUICKER..& THEY HAVE THAT BUTT UGLY BACK END ON EM..I'M GLAD I GOT AN 04 CHEAP!!


----------



## Josh D (Mar 8, 2005)

tiresmoker said:


> THE 05'S AREN'T THAT MUCH QUICKER


You obviously haven't driven an 05'


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

superdave01 said:


> Thanks for the reply. They say invoice is 31,797 and they wanna let it go for 25,767. That's a $9k drop from MSPR. Sounds good, but its gonna be 2 years old soon. Maybe I should wait for a 2006??!! Or get the 04 and put a blower on it and have 475HP??!! Decisions, decisions.


That invoice price seems high. It probably has about 1K of dealer holdback in that price. Only one 04 left in my area, purple on purple M6. Give them 23k and drive it away.


----------



## tiresmoker (Feb 11, 2005)

You are right, I have not driven an '05..I wouldn't pay what they want for them. I don't think 50 hp is worth 6K!!!! I'll look at 05's about a year from now when they can be had for 25k or less. Like I got mine with 2k miles on it, 34 months warranty, 34k miles warranty for 24k. :willy:


----------



## twolf (Nov 24, 2004)

I just heard you can lease a new 04' for $150 a month??? if you can find one. can anyone confirm this?????


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

not happening. the residual is probably too low, and the interest too high. i leased mine for 48 a month plus tax on the whole residual and all the rebates along with the payments (smartbuy) and interest which brought it up to 195 a month, but the residual was 18700. it is probably 15000 or less now.


----------



## Z16Z06 (Dec 12, 2004)

twolf said:


> I just heard you can lease a new 04' for $150 a month??? if you can find one. can anyone confirm this?????



NO WAY! I have called several dealerships and they wont even lease or smartbuy an 04 GTO model.. because its one year old and they cant lease what they call a used car even tho they are brand new. its always cheaper to lease a car in the beginning of the year model for better payments . UNLESS they pull what they did at the end of last year and then you see the LOW LOW monthly payments. BUT i doubt you will ever lease a new 04 model unless you take over someone's lease payments..


----------

